# Looking to get into forging



## CulinaryCellist (Apr 1, 2019)

Hello,

I've been interested in home forging for a while and have some equipment. I have no experience at all and am just looking for tips and advice 

-CC


----------



## Tim Rowland (Apr 1, 2019)

What part of the US are you in?
Depending on your are you should be able to find some "hammer-ins" which can be very educational.

*ABS Hammer In Schedule for 2019*
*March 21-24, 2019*
*Spring Great Smoky Mountain Hammer-In*
*Haywood Community College, Clyde, North Carolina*
*ABS Contact - Ken Hall 828-627-2135 or Email [email protected]*


*April 13-14. 2019*
*Spring Piney Woods Hammer In*
*Texarkana College - Moran School of Bladesmithing, Washington, Arkansas*
*ABS Contact - Mike Williams (580) 420-3051 or Email [email protected]*


*July 12-14, 2019*

*Eleventh Annual New England Bladesmith Symposium*
*New England School of Metalwork*
*ABS Contact - Derek Glaser (888) 753-7502 or Email [email protected]*


*August 23-25, 2019*
*Mid America Hammer-In*
*Miami County Fairgrounds, Troy, Ohio*
*ABS Contact – Butch Sheely (419) 308-3471 or Email [email protected]*
*October 12 and 13, 2019
Fall Piney Woods Hammer-In
Texarkana College - Moran School of Bladesmithing, Washington, Arkansas
ABS Contact - Mike Williams (580) 420-3051 or Email [email protected]*


----------



## CulinaryCellist (Apr 1, 2019)

Tim Rowland said:


> What part of the US are you in?
> Depending on your are you should be able to find some "hammer-ins" which can be very educational.
> 
> *ABS Hammer In Schedule for 2019*
> ...


Texarkana would be closest to where I am I'm in Dallas Texas


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 1, 2019)

Some blacksmiths/bladesmiths offer classes which is an option. Some bladesmiths are friendly enough that they might be willing to just let you come watch and learn if you ask. Try the shop talk forum at Bladeforums.com there are many more makers over there.


----------



## CulinaryCellist (Apr 1, 2019)

Will do, thanks a bunch. I know the people over at Weige forges in Austin offer classes, the price is a tad steep for my wallet though

-CC


----------



## RonB (Apr 1, 2019)

http://www.shadowhawkblades.com/blacksmithing-classes.html

https://texasknives.org/knife-making-supplies/knifemaking-schools/

There are more links if you want to google "knifemaking schools in Texas", and googling "blacksmithing" should give you plenty more hits.


----------



## CulinaryCellist (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks for the links, 

shadowhawkblades classes are definitely more in my price range


----------

